# Photoshop Questions



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

I've recently started playing around with Photoshop CS. Any pointers from any body on how to use it? I've got a quick reference book that shows how to do a few things but what I really want to learn how to do is signatures.

Can someone tell me step by step how to do one?


----------



## Celeste_Eden (Jan 18, 2005)

all i've used is Adobe Photoshop 4.5, 6.0, and 7.0


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for your reply. I found some tutorials and I'm gonna give them a shot. Hopefully I'll be making siggies soon.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Good luck, hope you have fun!  :wink:


----------

